# Shark tourney smack talk thread!



## oldenred (Jun 7, 2010)

It's fast approaching..... now it's time to get the bag of fishin lies and smack talk out......





But for what it's worth...... it might just be better if ya'll go ahead and send the prize money to me and Scott now....


----------



## sea trout (Jun 7, 2010)

ooooooooohhhhhhhh........the only thing ya'll are gonna hear is me callin captin richie for extra log sheets cause we done run out a room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Just forward the money to Hickory Bluff Marina, c/o TJ Cheek and BilgeRat. 

You might want to follow me to my spot!


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 7, 2010)

im going to be on you boys like a duck on a june bug
hope your bite is bigger than your bark cause i am going to be catchin all the shark


----------



## oldenred (Jun 7, 2010)

well what ever we do we just need to make sure that we teach Richie how to catch em too!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I know how to catch more shark than anyone..pay 450$ to enter a King Tournament and troll for them..lol.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 7, 2010)

All you wannabes better pack a lunch cause its gonna be an all day butt whoopin.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 7, 2010)

you tell em Scott


----------



## sea trout (Jun 7, 2010)

if ya'lls plan is too look for the birds don't bother.....the birds will be lookin for my boat!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 7, 2010)

Sea Trout...I think it will be Sea Tow looking for your boat..you do know we are fishing for sharks...not Crappie..your Zebco 303 aint gonna cut it..lol.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 7, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Sea Trout...I think it will be Sea Tow looking for your boat..you do know we are fishing for sharks...not Crappie..your Zebco 303 aint gonna cut it..lol.



ouch....... that's gotta hurt.....


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> I think I know how to catch more shark than anyone..pay 450$ to enter a King Tournament and troll for them..lol.



 Ain't that how it goes!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 7, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Sea Trout...I think it will be Sea Tow looking for your boat..you do know we are fishing for sharks...not Crappie..your Zebco 303 aint gonna cut it..lol.



 oh  im glad i can laugh at myself!
don't worry about the zebco 303......its spooled with 130 pound braid!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 7, 2010)

Gahoozle TJ said:


> Just forward the money to Hickory Bluff Marina, c/o TJ Cheek and BilgeRat.
> 
> You might want to follow me to my spot!



we'll outrun you to your spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 7, 2010)

sea trout said:


> oh  im glad i can laugh at myself!
> don't worry about the zebco 303......its spooled with 130 pound braid!!!!!!



this ain't like fishin for them 8 inch brookies like your use too...... this is a mans game.... perhaps you should sit out this one and watch how it's done!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have to break out my waders! Sounds like it's going to get mighty DEEP at the gathering Sat. Night!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow.... This is the kind of thread I am talkin bout!! Leave it to Luke to start somethin like this...LOL!

Ya'll honkeys just be glad I aint fishin this deal... I would have to pull your britches down and spank your bottoms blue right there in front of all your buddies and any ladies that might be around...

Sea Trout, don't let Scott do you like that.... Hit 'em back with somethin hard and heavy!

Here are the three biggest lies you will hear the day before any tournament. Remember them...

1. It's gonna be calm

2. Good Luck to ya'll...

3. This boat rides good and isn't wet


----------



## sea trout (Jun 8, 2010)

wow i feel complimented! i think everyone's picking on me because y'all are kinda of scared of my fishing skills and y'all feel threatend.
well if your not scared yet....you will be......yes....you will be!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Luke just be glad I already have a prior comitment, otherwise .....I'd need a bigger boat..


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 8, 2010)

I have absolutely no clue what I am doing. So that means I will win!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 8, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I have absolutely no clue what I am doing. So that means I will win!!



YOu said it all right there, brotha!!!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Luke just be glad I already have a prior comitment, otherwise .....I'd need a bigger boat..



let's tell the truth here Troy, the biggest shark you've seen caught was by me and you're scared..... i don't blame you. i'd be commited too!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 8, 2010)

It's good to hear such confidence. I myself am new to the forum, and looking forward to meeting all of you as you congradulate me on winning the shark tourney!! You wanna catch shark?? Follow us, you can catch whats left!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> It's good to hear such confidence. I myself am new to the forum, and looking forward to meeting all of you as you congradulate me on winning the shark tourney!! You wanna catch shark?? Follow us, you can catch whats left!!



the confidence comes from bein scared....... i have been havin nightmares bout what i am gonna do with all that money!!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck... you're gonna need it.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 8, 2010)

Paul, on the back of my Tourney Tee, why don't you go ahead and have " winner " printed on the back!!


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm just glad that it's a cash prize and not a trophy. That way I don't have to drag that stupid box full of fishing trophies out again. It's just getting old.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 8, 2010)

Ya'll salt guys talk a lot of trash! I feel at home already...


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 8, 2010)

We all can talk the talk, soon I'll show y'all how to walk the walk.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 8, 2010)

oldenred, have nightmares about all the fried shrimp i'm gonna eat with your 40 dollars!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 8, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> We all can talk the talk, soon I'll show y'all how to walk the walk.



You cant tell the paraplegic guy you are going to show him how to walk the walk


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You cant tell the paraplegic guy you are going to show him how to walk the walk



WOW!  glad you're a good sport


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

sea trout said:


> oldenred, have nightmares about all the fried shrimp i'm gonna eat with your 40 dollars!



just look at my avatar brother..... i'm showin ya how it's done already! better yet look at the video......

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=381313&highlight=


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 8, 2010)

yes, keep showing us how it's done!


----------



## BowShooter (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh guess who Guides with capt Richie every day..................  MY BUDDY......


----------



## PaulD (Jun 8, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Wow.... This is the kind of thread I am talkin bout!! Leave it to Luke to start somethin like this...LOL!
> 
> 
> 1. It's gonna be calm
> ...



Translation.

1. Noaa is on the metric system. Its gonna be 2-3 meters.

2. Screw you, I hope your boat sinks.

2. This thing rides worse than a 1972 Bonita and its like standing in front of a fire hose.


Sultin of Slime is right.......I'm voting on a blind hog finding an acorn. Halarious statement from my paraplegic friend, we'll see how much faster you are than me when I run over ever toe you got!"


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 8, 2010)

The one day of the year I cant get down there is the day ya all hold this?  Sounds like ya ALL were scared!!  

Since I understood that it was most sharks caught, NOBODY can catch as many 18 inch monsters as I can LOL  now catching BIG shark would be a different story!!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

sea trout said:


> we'll outrun you to your spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL...didnt know yall could paddle that fast..maybe yall are gonna ride the tide..


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

sea trout said:


> wow i feel complimented! i think everyone's picking on me because y'all are kinda of scared of my fishing skills and y'all feel threatend.
> well if your not scared yet....you will be......yes....you will be!!!!!



Do yall smell a legend in his own mind...


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I have absolutely no clue what I am doing. So that means I will win!!



Thats about the way it goes most of the time...but not this time...prepare for the humiliation.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

sea trout said:


> oldenred, have nightmares about all the fried shrimp i'm gonna eat with your 40 dollars!



I hope you pack a few PB&J's...a pack of nabs and a moonpie..cause Oldenreds $ are safe with our team..


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You cant tell the paraplegic guy you are going to show him how to walk the walk




Now that is funny...Sultan..props to you....errr...way to go...


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

oldenred said:


> just look at my avatar brother..... i'm showin ya how it's done already! better yet look at the video......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=381313&highlight=



Itstime to break out the chum bomb...every shark within a 50 mile radius will be lined up behind our boat..


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

BowShooter said:


> Oh guess who Guides with capt Richie every day..................  MY BUDDY......



Yall are gonna need to help...dont forget about us old vets who have been fishing with Capt Richie for a while..we might have picked a few tricks or two.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 8, 2010)

Sharkfighter said:


> The one day of the year I cant get down there is the day ya all hold this?  Sounds like ya ALL were scared!!
> 
> Since I understood that it was most sharks caught, NOBODY can catch as many 18 inch monsters as I can LOL  now catching BIG shark would be a different story!!



SHarkfighter...sounds like you are scared to defend your name..maybe you have shark envy!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Yall are gonna need to help...dont forget about us old vets who have been fishing with Capt Richie for a while..we might have picked a few tricks or two.



shhh.... let em think they know something.... it's funny to see their jaws drop when you show em up!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 8, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Itstime to break out the chum bomb...every shark within a 50 mile radius will be lined up behind our boat..



oh really, cause y'all are just gonna happen to park just up current from the spot we already picked! 

oldenred that video is very impressive!! 
y'alls team is gonna wish ya hadn't pick on our zebco 303

trollin fool yer right! i can buy lots of moonpies with ya'lls 40 dollars!


----------



## BowShooter (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah your right i love seeing the old mans jaws drop when i bring a 20 pound bag to the scales.......  This is just another tournament for another species.. Me and addison can bring it now... Just watch out..


----------



## BowShooter (Jun 8, 2010)

Plus I can rig a rod in 20 seconds flat.  Which equals more time in the water!!!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

BowShooter said:


> Plus I can rig a rod in 20 seconds flat.  Which equals more time in the water!!!!



it takes you that long??????


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 8, 2010)

well guys just being honest i am going to fish for cobia and have a good time still whippin up on yall


----------



## oldenred (Jun 8, 2010)

cut'm and gut'm said:


> well guys just being honest i am going to fish for cobia and have a good time still whippin up on yall



tell ya what.... bring me one of the cobes so i can use him for bait!


----------



## jamrens (Jun 9, 2010)

Yall suck i cant get down there till the week after so that sucks..maybe we need to do it again in july.... best of luck to all ...


WHit


----------



## hntr2k (Jun 9, 2010)

Me and my Crew are all in the "RookieNoviceNewbie" category when it comes to this shark hunting thing...so we have a boat load of beginners' luck on our side.  I'll take that as often as not in a pinch.

Be mindful of what forces lurk in the shadows behind all your trash talkin'...

Muwahahahahahahahahahaha......


----------



## rjf82782 (Jun 9, 2010)

Me, Sea Trout and Mud Minnow would like to know how you guys want you "seconds" served. On paper plates, or fine china?

And please pay in $20's, it will be easier for us to devide that way. 

Also, could we get some volunteers to hold our Zebco 33's?


----------



## PaulD (Jun 9, 2010)

With this much smack talking I expect to see some people starting a calcutta for their boats.....you know the old saying $$$$$$$$$$$ talks.....


----------



## sea trout (Jun 9, 2010)

BowShooter said:


> Plus I can rig a rod in 20 seconds flat.  Which equals more time in the water!!!!


i must admit, thats faster than me, but.........we'll already have our fishin rods rigged before we get there........


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 9, 2010)

Once I rig it, that's usually it, there is no re-rigging.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 9, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Yall suck i cant get down there till the week after so that sucks..maybe we need to do it again in july.... best of luck to all ...
> 
> 
> WHit



sounds great buddy!!! my team is happy to take everyones money again  in july!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 9, 2010)

hntr2k said:


> Me and my Crew are all in the "RookieNoviceNewbie" category when it comes to this shark hunting thing...so we have a boat load of beginners' luck on our side.



not us man! we are seasond experts....we've already been shark fishin once before!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 9, 2010)

sea trout said:


> not us man! we are seasond experts....we've already been shark fishin once before!



once before huh..... that right there is my daily life!!!! not much else to do for me than fish......not like i got a job......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 9, 2010)

I just want you all to know that even if I dont win everyone that comes in after me will have to go home and tell their wives that they got beat by a fat cripple guy in a 10 1/2 foot plastic boat....



Just sayin


----------



## oldenred (Jun 9, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I just want you all to know that even if I dont win everyone that comes in after me will have to go home and tell their wives that they got beat by a fat cripple guy in a 10 1/2 foot plastic boat....
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin



i just can't wait to hear about how that 10ft tiger shark pulled you to jacksonville.....


----------



## oldenred (Jun 9, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Yall suck i cant get down there till the week after so that sucks..maybe we need to do it again in july.... best of luck to all ...
> 
> 
> WHit



you could have swapped weekends with someone at work..... just tell the truth.... you're scared!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I just want you all to know that even if I dont win everyone that comes in after me will have to go home and tell their wives that they got beat by a fat cripple guy in a 10 1/2 foot plastic boat....
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin



A fat cripple guy in a 10.5 foot plastic boat who is probably the first to fish for sharks out of said discount boat. Should you happen to catch a monster shark and get pulled to jacksonville call me I'll come pick you up.


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 9, 2010)

im glad we dont have to haul all my catch back dont know if the 18 key largo would hold them


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 10, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Yall suck i cant get down there till the week after so that sucks..maybe we need to do it again in july.... best of luck to all ...
> 
> 
> WHit



If you just wanted to come down to fish, it would have been great to have you. But if you planned on winning the tourney, then it's probably not a good weekend for you anyway.


----------



## jamrens (Jun 10, 2010)

oldenred said:


> you could have swapped weekends with someone at work..... just tell the truth.... you're scared!




I tired man i really did... We need to do this monthly..

Whit


----------



## oldenred (Jun 10, 2010)

jamrens said:


> I tired man i really did... We need to do this monthly..
> 
> Whit



i was thinkin daily, but monthly would be nice too


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 10, 2010)

Lawd Jesus help these boys.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 10, 2010)

oldenred said:


> i was thinkin daily, but monthly would be nice too



How bout I just give you my address and you send me $40 a day...same difference.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 10, 2010)

Two weeks to go and my stuff is already by the door!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 10, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> How bout I just give you my address and you send me $40 a day...same difference.



sounds like someone wants to make a lil wager on the side...... like Paul said...... $$$$$ talks and Mud Minnow walks........


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 10, 2010)

oldenred said:


> sounds like someone wants to make a lil wager on the side...... like Paul said...... $$$$$ talks and Mud Minnow walks........



I thing Mud Guppy is looking forward to coming to the Shark dance..I bet he has his best sunday dress ready to go..his 9 inch pumps...I heard thats how they are in "Dewy Rose, Gawga".  Mud Guppy...you do know when we talk fishnets we aint talkin about panty hose !!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 10, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> I thing Mud Guppy is looking forward to coming to the Shark dance..I bet he has his best sunday dress ready to go..his 9 inch pumps...I heard thats how they are in "Dewy Rose, Gawga".  Mud Guppy...you do know when we talk fishnets we aint talkin about panty hose !!!



 amen troller!
we love to look our best when we compete...and win!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 10, 2010)

sea trout said:


> amen troller!
> we love to look our best when we compete...and win!



good, then don't forget to bring your lipstick


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 11, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> I thing Mud Guppy is looking forward to coming to the Shark dance..I bet he has his best sunday dress ready to go..his 9 inch pumps...I heard thats how they are in "Dewy Rose, Gawga".  Mud Guppy...you do know when we talk fishnets we aint talkin about panty hose !!!



Troller, even I don't want to see me in a dress and 9 inch pumps!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 11, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Troller, even I don't want to see me in a dress and 9 inch pumps!



too funny....


----------



## hntr2k (Jun 11, 2010)

PaulD said:


> With this much smack talking I expect to see some people starting a calcutta for their boats.....you know the old saying $$$$$$$$$$$ talks.....



What is a, "calcutta", please?   


Well lookie here... I found it myself...

_A Calcutta, or "auction pool" is an event held in conjunction with a golf tournament, horse race, or similar contest with multiple entrants. Participants in the Calcutta bid among themselves to "buy" each of the contestants, each contestant being assigned to the highest bidder. The bids are pooled, and after the contest the pool is divided among those players who won the winning contestants at auction, divided according to proportions agreed upon in advance (often in the same proportions as the prize money awarded in the event itself).
This is similar to pari-mutuel betting, in that the winnings are awarded from the total pool of bets, but differs in that only one player can bet on any one contestant._


----------



## HuntNTails (Jun 11, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I just want you all to know that even if I dont win everyone that comes in after me will have to go home and tell their wives that they got beat by a fat cripple guy in a 10 1/2 foot plastic boat....
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin



Too funny...  But, if I don't get my boat fixed, I might be riding in a 14ft jon boat with a 9.9 and fishing with my crappie poles.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 11, 2010)

hntr2k said:


> What is a, "calcutta", please?
> 
> 
> Well lookie here... I found it myself...
> ...



It is just a side bet outside of the tournament ..like..biggest fish..tarpon...whatever we want to place some money on...and can get folks to enter...adds a little spice to the tournament.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 13, 2010)

WOW.... is that all ya'll got to say...... you don't have any pep in your step and plum tuckered out already...... can't even keep up with the smack talk. what ya gonna do when me and trollin fool stomp all over you!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 13, 2010)

All I got to do is fish for trout to catch plenty of sharks.


----------



## seastrike (Jun 14, 2010)

*smack talk*

From the great film "SEARCH FOR THE HOLY GRAIL" my team says to all involved ... WE FFFAAARTT IN YOUR GENERAL DIRECTIONN!!!!! that may be all we accomplish but believe me you don't want none.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 14, 2010)

seastrike said:


> From the great film "SEARCH FOR THE HOLY GRAIL" my team says to all involved ... WE FFFAAARTT IN YOUR GENERAL DIRECTIONN!!!!! that may be all we accomplish but believe me you don't want none.



Hopefully our spot will be upwind!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I just want you all to know that even if I dont win everyone that comes in after me will have to go home and tell their wives that they got beat by a fat cripple guy in a 10 1/2 foot plastic boat....
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin



Three cheers for Jonathon and the "Plastic Navy!"


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 16, 2010)

man Im gettin pumped for this, Yall ready for 2 old Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- from N Ga to come down there and show yall what beginners luck is !!  Really, It dosent matter where we finish , I know were gonna have a blast either way and get to meet some good folks and eat some good grub too!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Y'all, this shark tourney will be my first trip to Jekyll isl. I was wondering if y'all could give me some advice... what's the best time to catch sharks, the best spots, the best bait to use etc. etc.. Thanks


----------



## oldenred (Jun 16, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Hey Y'all, this shark tourney will be my first trip to Jekyll isl. I was wondering if y'all could give me some advice... what's the best time to catch sharks, the best spots, the best bait to use etc. etc.. Thanks



sharks can be caught at anytime and will feed on bout anything. cut bait and stingrays work very well as does live bait and i prefer to clip a fin off so it struggles in the water and bleeds


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 16, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Hey Y'all, this shark tourney will be my first trip to Jekyll isl. I was wondering if y'all could give me some advice... what's the best time to catch sharks, the best spots, the best bait to use etc. etc.. Thanks




Mud Minnow...just fish in the pond right before you get to the boat ramp...I heard there are lots of spinner sharks in there...


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 16, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Mud Minnow...just fish in the pond right before you get to the boat ramp...I heard there are lots of spinner sharks in there...



Hey Trollin Fool, thanks a bunch man. I must warm you though, you're gonna regret telling me your secret!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 16, 2010)

hey... i think someone was telling me there were some bluefin in that pond too!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 16, 2010)

sea trout said:


> hey... i think someone was telling me there were some bluefin in that pond too!



Aw man that's awsome! I hope we can beat the crowds!!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 16, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Aw man that's awsome! I hope we can beat the crowds!!



Just wade out to middle of it...you shouldnt have any one around you...


----------



## oldenred (Jun 18, 2010)

well since everyone seems scared and stayin out of this thread i bought ya'll something.........


----------



## sea trout (Jun 18, 2010)

my team is not scared oldnred............my team has spoken.

c u next week


----------



## PaulD (Jun 20, 2010)

Alright! Less than a week left! Giddy up guys! This is looking good!!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 21, 2010)

Sure is quiet...


----------



## sea trout (Jun 21, 2010)

giddy...up...guys...???


----------



## PaulD (Jun 21, 2010)

Seems like he who started the smack isn't up for it anymore.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Seems like he who started the smack isn't up for it anymore.



says he who is too scared to do the tourney in the first place and will be tarpon fishin instead! if it would make you feel like a bigger man go ahead and send me the $40 you would have lost anyways!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2010)

oooooohhhhhhh

this aint the tarpon contest pauld!!!!!!!

but i'm not gonna smack talk the chef......i want a hot dog and/or a burger when it's over. i'm wise when food is involved!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 22, 2010)

Just one less team to beat! But yeah I'll be nice to Pauld, don't want no special sauce on my burger!!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 22, 2010)

I wasn't planning on Tarpon fishing........I've got to ref to many folks who talk smack and can't back it up to ever be able to fish. 

Yeh, I'll hold the spit on your burger MM.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks again for workin so hard pauld!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulD (Jun 22, 2010)

I love it man!!! Don't get to thinking I'm working "too" hard.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 22, 2010)

sea trout said:


> thanks again for workin so hard pauld!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sounds like he don't want no special sauce either.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 22, 2010)

PaulD said:


> I love it man!!! Don't get to thinking I'm working "too" hard.



trust me..... i never thought that!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2010)

oldenred said:


> trust me..... i never thought that!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 23, 2010)

only a couple more days to go boys..... can't wait to see ya'll, eat some good food, share some stories and collect my first place prize!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 23, 2010)

oldenred said:


> only a couple more days to go boys..... can't wait to see ya'll, eat some good food, share some stories and collect my first place prize!



you better hope you dream that friday night oldenred, cause it aint gonna happen saturday!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 23, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> you better hope you dream that friday night oldenred, cause it aint gonna happen saturday!!



you got no idea what's in store for you brother!!!!! when you fall alseep saturday night it's gonna be the same nightmare over and over again relived from that day.... me wiping the floor with ya!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jun 23, 2010)

oldenred said:


> you got no idea what's in store for you brother!!!!! when you fall alseep saturday night it's gonna be the same nightmare over and over again relived from that day.... me wiping the floor with ya!



not sure i'll be able to sleep saturday night. i'll probably be up all night partying spending your 40 bucks!!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 23, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> not sure i'll be able to sleep saturday night. i'll probably be up all night partying spending your 40 bucks!!



you must have fell down and bumped your head a goodun...... i'll be sure to bring ya some advil to help cure ya!


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 24, 2010)

well boys while yall are fighting who is going to win  i am going to be hollering on the radio hooked up


----------



## oldenred (Jun 24, 2010)

cut'm and gut'm said:


> well boys while yall are fighting who is going to win  i am going to be hollering on the radio hooked up



if you call sittin on a sand bar hooked up......


----------



## cut'm and gut'm (Jun 24, 2010)

just bow to the key largo as we go by!!!!


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 25, 2010)

What on earth happened? Did everyone get nervous right before the tournament and stop talking smack?

See y'all in the morning, I'll be the guy with doubles on all day.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 25, 2010)

TJ...just look for my twenty mile chum slick and the three guys on the boat in a chinese fire drill with quads on all day...


----------

